# Photoshoot Ideas... anyone got any to add? :O



## PatrickCheung (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing some really amateur photoshoots with my friends just to get some practice on taking portraits and stuff.  I know i'm gonna get bashed for this, but dont have a lot of space in my house, and i don't really have any lighting equipment (i have a few construction work lights, and lamps), so i was thinking of mostly doing them outside. i was hoping for nice fluffy snow... but everything's either icey, dead grass, or sidewalk and pavement... so that idea's out.  

i live in... i guess the suburbs... and there really isnt any place interesting to shoot at (mostly because of the ice and lack of snow).  we have a park with the ground covered in lumpy ice which... is pretty dangerous for people AND equipment.  

anyway, i was thinking of going out to the city, like downtown and doing a more urban shoot on the streets, or finding a nice place downtown (maybe grafitti wall... or harbourfront) and shooting.  

i know my request really broad but i'm just really looking for ideas anyone has... maybe like ideas they did in past shoots.  If it helps I live in markham, ON... and i can probably go downtown toronto to shoot and stuff...  anyone know good spots in that area?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 26, 2009)

If you look properly there will be lots of interesting places to shoot, how about a shoot down a dirty back ally, fire escape, shooting on the streets is great fun
Not my best
down a canal http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Portraits/Fill-Flash/Image00008/126517174_bEz4v-L.jpg

Bridge http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Portraits/Fill-Flash/Image00006/126296097_HS4Zw-L.jpg

Subway http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Portraits/Fill-Flash/Image00022/126517217_nugMm-L.jpg


----------



## PatrickCheung (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks buddy :] i'm gonna do one tomorrow and see how it goes


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Dec 28, 2009)

Why would you be bashed for not having space or "pro" lighting?


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 28, 2009)

You won't be bashed for not having pro equipment or lighting. I prefer to shoot with natural light, myself. Also, downtown is a great idea. I love the urban feel, find some cool door in front of a church or bank, or just something that you think stands out to you. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah go downtown, alleys landmarks doorways neat walls elevators.
Just walk along and spots will jump out at you. Go on a nice cloudy day so you have great diffused light, better than any softbox.
Make sure to do levels adjustments to your photos so they are not all dull and gray, expose to the edge of your blinkies going off, translated, take the photos as bright as you can without blowing them out.
Have fun.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmmm... I am new to photography but if it was me then I would work with what I have.

Turn a negative into a positive and make it interesting.

If the surrounding area is really grimy and dirty then shoot your friends as if they are really clean cut and do not belong there - good contrast.

Give them a disposable and let them shoot some photos of each other whilst you shoot them.

20 Quick Street Photography Tips

4 Quick Tips for Portraits

They also had another great article on how to shoot portraits by including environment in the fore or background almost as if you are shooting from cover or around objects.

Good luck


----------



## PatrickCheung (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for all the replies guys!  about being bashed... hahah, iunno i just thought people would think that if i didnt have the space and lighting equipment, then i shouldnt be doing shoots in the first place 

anyway, i did my first one... heres a link to the thread i started, more info there:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/187956-sweetest-smile.html


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2009)

PatrickCheung said:


> thanks for all the replies guys!  about being bashed... hahah, iunno i just thought people would think that if i didnt have the space and lighting equipment, then i shouldnt be doing shoots in the first place
> 
> anyway, i did my first one... heres a link to the thread i started, more info there:
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/people-photography/187956-sweetest-smile.html




Get yourself a reflector and a friend to direct some fill light


----------



## PatrickCheung (Dec 28, 2009)

gsgary said:


> PatrickCheung said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for all the replies guys!  about being bashed... hahah, iunno i just thought people would think that if i didnt have the space and lighting equipment, then i shouldnt be doing shoots in the first place
> ...



 funny you said so, 'cause my friend JUST agreed to do that for me for my next shoot.  would white bristol board be good enough?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 28, 2009)

PatrickCheung said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickCheung said:
> ...




Not sure what bristol board is but if it is white or silver it will reflect light 
in studios they use polystyrene board very cheap and light i have a lastolite 5 in 1 reflector not too expensive


----------

